# Dumb question



## WarwickColin (Jun 14, 2008)

Right now, Im a full time security guard in and around Worcester. I have worked for 4 different companies and I would like to advance my career to being a police officer. My issue is this. When I was very young, I lost vision in one of my eyes. Does this disqualify me? Ive gotten so used to it, it doesnt hinder my abilities and I have even developed my own depth perception but I understand there are pre-requisites. Also, are there any physical tests that could be used to determine my abilities? I am very passionate about this type of work and I am seriously hoping I can get involved.

Thanks!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Check out this thread, it has a link to the medical standards:

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44875


----------



## WarwickColin (Jun 14, 2008)

eh that really sucks. thanks man.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Although I say this tongue in cheek, there is truth in it which pisses me off. If you want to get in with Worcester keep trying. Gemme has shown that just because you can't physically do the minimums, he'll lower the standards in the name of antidescrimination. I.E. if you can't pull your fat ass over a 6' wall, or you're so fucking weak you can't pull a trigger a couple times, he'll call the test descriminatory and do away with it. Thanks to him our ranks are ripe with the fat and frail. So don't give up hope..


----------



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

I know of a person who was able to become a correction officer for essex county NJ with vision loss in one eye. So in conclusion you might have a chance with corrections.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

we have management who were born without brains and they got on


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I remember an old cops episode with a deputy in florida with ONE LEG who chased down and subdued a suspect. Anything is possible my friend.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

HELPMe said:


> I remember an old cops episode with a deputy in florida with ONE LEG who chased down and subdued a suspect. Anything is possible my friend.


Jumped a fence & subdued the suspect.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Deuce said:


> Although I say this tongue in cheek, there is truth in it which pisses me off. If you want to get in with Worcester keep trying. Gemme has shown that just because you can't physically do the minimums, he'll lower the standards in the name of antidescrimination. I.E. if you can't pull your fat ass over a 6' wall, or you're so fucking weak you can't pull a trigger a couple times, he'll call the test descriminatory and do away with it. Thanks to him our ranks are ripe with the fat and frail. So don't give up hope..


 I wouldn't put it past your "Supreme Leader" either.... but I believe our
question asker probably has the wrong plumbing and more than likely the wrong skin color to pull the trifecta....


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Duff112 said:


> I wouldn't put it past your "Supreme Leader" either.... but I believe our
> question asker probably has the wrong plumbing and more than likely the wrong skin color to pull the trifecta....


I'd like to say that's an ignorant, bigoted response. But alas I cannot. Your spot on...


----------



## Sleepmed (Jul 1, 2008)

I saw that episode of Cops with the cop with the fake foot. He wasn't in the best of shape, but was still able to run and take down the suspect he chased for a half a mile. Impressive.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sleepmed said:


> I saw that episode of Cops with the cop with the fake foot. He wasn't in the best of shape, but was still able to run and take down the suspect he chased for a half a mile. Impressive.


And apparently could also outrun 80% of the current crop of Boston Police recruits...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Warwickcolin,

Don't give up man! There are also 49 other states that you can try. Each vary so much in their requirements. Surf the 'net dude.


----------



## WarwickColin (Jun 14, 2008)

Im a White, Christian Heterosexual, conservative, republican living in Massachusetts. Looks like Im fucked. Id really like to thank you for your words of encouragement and I would also ask what the next step would be to pursue this career?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Apply to a Dept.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

WarwickColin said:


> I would also ask what the next step would be to pursue this career?


Take the test and do well enough that you have an argument when they say NO. Then you hire a lawyer and SUE! You'll make lots of friends within the department.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

WarwickColin said:


> Im a White, Christian Heterosexual, conservative, republican


Forget becoming a cop....run for State Rep!!!


----------

